# Face route without a plunge base?



## Lupus (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey fellas, I'm building a cutting board and minor sure how to route the cove around the border without a plunge base. Am I gonna have come pay up for one or is there a way around this? Thanks!


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Plunge cuts were done for many years before there were plunge bases available. Rest your base on an angle and ease into the material. Rout as normal and exit the same way. Practice makes perfect... :smile:


----------



## Lupus (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks, I thought about that but was scared it would snatch the router away from me or burn the wood.I'm almost thinking of just not have the channel in the cutting board due to that assumption and my lack of exp. (also, Purple Heart and padauk being $9bf).


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

Own a router table?


----------



## Lupus (Sep 4, 2011)

I do have one just not a plunge base.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

mdntrdr said:


> Plunge cuts were done for many years before there were plunge bases available. Rest your base on an angle and ease into the material. Rout as normal and exit the same way. Practice makes perfect... :smile:


+1. :yes: Place the edge of the router base on the surface and with the router running, tip the bit into the work while moving the router forward. That will keep you from dropping straight down and creating a hole, which could get a bit wallowed. When done lift out the same way while slowly moving and tipping up.








 







.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Cman, wouldn't it be better to turn off the router and let it come to a full stop at the end of the cut?

I'm only asking because it seems that would be better but you have more experience.


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

Upside down on a router table using the fence to set the distance from the edge. Start the router with the board above the bit, then while holding the board snug against the fence tilt it down until flat on the table then route away. The quicker you can progress the less likely you burn the wood. Put marks on the back of the piece and your fence to know where to start and stop. Mark on some masking tape of you don't want to mark directly on the wood. 

Want to make a ramped slot to the edge? Prop up the tail end of the board by 1/16" or so, then push forward into the cove bit until you get to the end of your slot. The end will now be 1/16" less deep than the edge.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

jharris2 said:


> Cman, wouldn't it be better to turn off the router and let it come to a full stop at the end of the cut?
> 
> I'm only asking because it seems that would be better but you have more experience.


That would also work, but the trick with that method is to shut it off while it's running and keep moving it slowly in the already routed groove, until it stops.



















.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Lupus said:


> Thanks, I thought about that but was scared it would snatch the router away from me or burn the wood.I'm almost thinking of just not have the channel in the cutting board due to that assumption and my lack of exp. (also, Purple Heart and padauk being $9bf).


I own about 6 cutting boards and none of them have such a channel. Am I missing something?

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## Upstate (Nov 28, 2011)

Al B Thayer said:


> I own about 6 cutting boards and none of them have such a channel. Am I missing something?


You might be. It's there to catch liquids from whatever you're cutting that may otherwise run off the board onto the countertop.


----------



## OldEd (Jan 14, 2014)

for pete's sake BUY A PLUNGE BASE!!!!! It is so much easier, AND safer (Very Important) and so much more versatile and, given purpleheart at $9/bf CHEAPER, in that you don't ruin things with a shaking hand... At least MY hand would be shaking if I was about to "plunge" a fixed base router into purpleheart...


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

OldEd said:


> for pete's sake BUY A PLUNGE BASE!!!!! It is so much easier, AND safer (Very Important) and so much more versatile and, given purpleheart at $9/bf CHEAPER, in that you don't ruin things with a shaking hand... At least MY hand would be shaking if I was about to "plunge" a fixed base router into purpleheart...


For a cut like that I don't think I'd pick up my plunge base. I'd rather do it with the fixed base. 

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------

